# Große Datenmenge bei DB- Abfrage



## Thomas223 (29. Mrz 2005)

hallo allerseits,
ich hab mal ne allgemeine frage zu datenbanken.

ich hab ein java- prog, mit dem artikel bearbeitet werden können, die artikel kommen aus der db. der anwender kann über volltextsuche nach bestimmten artikeln suchen. die artikel bekommt er in einem jtable angzeigt.

intern passiert folgendes:
   *sql- abfrage
   *verarbeiten des result- sets
   *übertragen des result-sets in eigene objekt-struktur zum anzeigen in jtable

bei jeder neuen sucheingabe wird dieses prozedere wiederholt und das ganze läuft bei der mittlerweile großen artikeltabelle ziemlich langsam. 

hat jemand einen vorschlag wie man es besser realiseren könnte?

gruß


----------



## Bert Brenner (29. Mrz 2005)

Möglichst viel von der Datenbank machen lassen um die ResultSets klein zu halten.


----------



## Thomas223 (29. Mrz 2005)

nein..das trifft es noch nicht ganz. ich bin mehr auf der such nach einem pattern oder so etwas...


----------



## DP (29. Mrz 2005)

mit welcher datenbank arbeitest du?


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mrz 2005)

Stand-Alone-Client?

Muss IMMER der neueste Stand angezeigt werden??

Möglichkeiten:

- geeignete RowSet Implementierung suchen (ist bei Java5 mit dabei)

- die "Objekt-Struktur" threadsicher machen und "nebenläufig" updaten

- einen echten O/R Mapper einsetzen (z.B. Hibernate), die haben meistens eine passable Caching Strategie eingebaut

- sie sql-Suche optimieren (indizes? volltext-Funktionen der db? soundexe? usw.)


----------



## Thomas223 (29. Mrz 2005)

ok, danke erstmal. ich werd mal schauen, wie ich es mache...


----------

